# hoisting



## Mihaela_Stephan

Mentionez ca face parte dintr-un manual de instalare a unui aparat de schimbator de caldura.
Contextul este acesta:
Make sure the hoisting and lifting tools you use are suitable for the weight of the Air-cooled Heat Exchanger (AHE) or the loose components. See the assembly drawing in the appendices for the weight of the installation.


----------



## anto33

Conform dicţionarului Word Reference 
hoist n (machine for lifting) palan s.n. 
   lift s.n. 
   macara s.f. 
hoist vtr (raise) a ridica vb.tranz.


----------



## Mihaela_Stephan

Ms,insa problema era legata de contextul propozitiei mele.


----------



## *achille

Mihaela_Stephan said:


> Mentionez ca face parte dintr-un manual de instalare a unui aparat de schimbator de caldura.
> Contextul este acesta:
> Make sure the hoisting and lifting tools you use are suitable for the weight of the Air-cooled Heat Exchanger (AHE) or the loose components. See the assembly drawing in the appendices for the weight of the installation.


Hoisting and lifting are quite close in meanig in Romanian.
The difference between them is that hoisting means ligting at a minimal hight (imagine you are carring a box so heavy that you're unable to lift up completely, so you are pulling it up and placing it in a new spot, in the desired direction; by repeating the action, one can shift a heavy item without supporting its complete weight. That's hoisting), whilst lifting can be at any hight and for a longer period of time.
Please let me know your final solution.


----------



## Mihaela_Stephan

Thx a lot. Is going better with this explanation.All the best.


----------

